# Does somebody know? Is it possible to become Uber driver if I don't have a SSN?



## Igor

I am a student and I want work Uber driver. I have a car, insurances policy, driver licens. Which documents do I need also? And is it possible to work without SSN?


----------



## DucatiDan

Igor said:


> I am a student and I want work Uber driver. I have a car, insurances policy, driver licens. Which documents do I need also? *And is it possible to work without SSN?*


Über needs to be able to report your income to the IRS. They are deducting your income from their gross profits. They need a SSN from their Drivers..

Dan


----------



## Igor

But if I will sign up an account on another person who has SSN. For example can I take your car and drive and money will be received on your account?


----------



## DucatiDan

Igor said:


> But if I will sign up an account on another person who has SSN. For example can I take your car and drive and money will be received on your account?


No Igor, you can't do that.

Dan


----------



## thehappytypist

You technically don't need an SSN. If you have an individual taxpayer identification number, which you can get through the IRS, you're good. DucatiDan is correct in that they need a way to report your income to the IRS. I'm not sure you could do the background check without an SSN though. I'm not quite as up on that info.


----------



## anna molly

You need a SSN to run a background check, one of the stages of the check is a SSN verification. Also, you can't use a TVDL for your license and you have to have one year of continuous licensing history in the US if you're 23+ and three years if you're 21 or 22.


----------



## anna molly

Also, account sharing is definitely not allowed, that will get both people banned from the system.


----------



## Igor

anna molly said:


> You need a SSN to run a background check, one of the stages of the check is a SSN verification. Also, you can't use a TVDL for your license and you have to have one year of continuous licensing history in the US if you're 23+ and three years if you're 21 or 22.


What is TVDL


----------



## Igor

phillipzx3 said:


> Get a SSN. If you can't get one (of your own), pack your bags and go home, please.


I can't get SSN wright now because I am a student. American's low doesn't permit to have SSN international studants. But I need to pay for my aducation. In New York it's too expensive. But thank you for your advice I'll decide by myself what to do.


----------



## Igor

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> This is why Trump is liked so much!


By the way Trump have sad nothing about Ukranian people. Only it is about latinos people


----------



## LA Dude

Trumph first wife is from eastern europe , he love immigrant which made this country, they are hard working the rest drive uber and *****


----------



## Uzcaliber

Igor said:


> I can't get SSN wright now because I am a student. American's low doesn't permit to have SSN international studants. But I need to pay for my aducation. In New York it's too expensive. But thank you for your advice I'll decide by myself what to do.


All international students I know here in Minnesota can get SSN. How is it any different in NY ?


----------



## Igor

Uzcaliber said:


> All international students I know here in Minnesota can get SSN. How is it any different in NY ?


Yes in NY it is little different. Do you know can I use SSN from Minnesota here in New York, is it possible?


----------



## Uzcaliber

Igor said:


> Yes in NY it is little different. Do you know can I use SSN from Minnesota here in New York, is it possible?


I don't know, it's Federal, shouldn't depend on which state. Here what I found from Googling. https://iss.washington.edu/employment/ssn . You have to be F-1, J-1, or J-2 visa to get SSN.


----------



## azndriver87

DucatiDan said:


> No Igor, you can't do that.
> 
> Dan


how little do you know.... so naive...

there's a lot of people on Craigslist does that, he manage a "fleet" of uber cars under same account, have different people drive for him, and he collects 40% from them.


----------



## DucatiDan

azndriver87 said:


> how little do you know.... so naive...
> 
> there's a lot of people on Craigslist does that, he manage a "fleet" of uber cars under same account, have different people drive for him, and he collects 40% from them.


Yes. You can also hold up banks. You can do a lot of things. Run your plan by the people at Uber and get back to me.

Dan


----------



## KMANDERSON

Igor said:


> I am a student and I want work Uber driver. I have a car, insurances policy, driver licens. Which documents do I need also? And is it possible to work without SSN?


How did you get all that without ss#


----------



## Optimus Uber

Igor said:


> I can't get SSN wright now because I am a student. American's low doesn't permit to have SSN international studants. But I need to pay for my aducation. In New York it's too expensive. But thank you for your advice I'll decide by myself what to do.


If you use someone else's account they will be liable for the income tax. As well, they are allowing someone who has not passed all the checks and balances of becoming a driver on the system.

In other words your not allowed to work here because you're not a citizen and you are here on a visitor visa and not work visa which means you would be stealing American jobs.

It's what everyone has been saying about giving illegals drivers license. Now you're experiencing it first hand.

So NO!! You can't drive for uber. End of story.

Someone please forward Igor the phone number for INS so he can check with them. They can help you further.


----------



## XUberMike

Come on to California, we take anyone here...wait UBER may have stricter regulations


----------



## anna molly

Igor said:


> What is TVDL


Temporary visitors drivers license, some states call them by slightly different names.


----------



## anna molly

azndriver87 said:


> how little do you know.... so naive...
> 
> there's a lot of people on Craigslist does that, he manage a "fleet" of uber cars under same account, have different people drive for him, and he collects 40% from them.


That is different, those drivers set up their own accounts and complete the background check. The owner of the car gets personal insurance in the driver's name and gives the driver a copy of the registration. The car is added to the driver's account, Uber pays the driver directly and the driver and the owner have their own arrangement for the lease payment.


----------



## Uzcaliber

Igor said:


> But if I will sign up an account on another person who has SSN. For example can I take your car and drive and money will be received on your account?


Using someone else identity is a felony. Uber may not know it, but it's a very bad idea.


----------



## cybertec69

Igor said:


> I am a student and I want work Uber driver. I have a car, insurances policy, driver licens. Which documents do I need also? And is it possible to work without SSN?


You first need to obtain your FHV drivers license, which you need a social security card number assigned to you by the social security office, either when you came to this country as a resident alien or when born here as a US citizen.


----------



## cybertec69

Igor said:


> Yes in NY it is little different. Do you know can I use SSN from Minnesota here in New York, is it possible?


Your SSN is not assigned to a certain state, it's assigned to each individual "and the number never changes", what backwards hole did you arrive from.
Like I have been saying, this Uber gig has become a complete shit show.


----------



## leroy jenkins

Jiminy Christmas, it's pretty reasonable to conclude that working in the US will violate OP's visa. And OP needs to study up on immigration law.

OP's finding an under the table job somewhere in his area. But sure go ahead, go for whatever plan you have in mind. It's not like IRS, INS (or whatever they call themselves) or the pax care.


----------



## Uzcaliber

cybertec69 said:


> You first need to obtain your FHV drivers license, which you need a social security card number assigned to you by the social security office, either when you came to this country as a resident alien or when born here as a US citizen.


Passport can be used to get a driver license. Some states may check for valid visa. A lot of international students have cars and driver license. We want them to spend money here and boost the local economy.


----------



## cybertec69

Uzcaliber said:


> Passport can be used to get a driver license. Some states may check for valid visa. A lot of international students have cars and driver license. We want them to spend money here and boost the local economy.


FHV license is not a DMV issued license.


----------



## Uberfenix

Igor, go talk with your international student's advisor, they will set you up to get a SSN, but you should not attempt to get employment off campus without ICE permission and specially with your shiny, new SSN, it's going to be yours for life; instead if you are in some kind of financial hardship try to get a waiver to work off campus from ICE through your international student's office, if approved, you'll have a limit of up to 20 hours to work off campus. In any case don't try to use your SSN for work while not authorized, unless you plan to go back to home and not comeback, even if that's your plan don't do it, always leave the door open, I've seen friends regretting it years later.


----------



## merkurfan

azndriver87 said:


> how little do you know.... so naive...
> 
> there's a lot of people on Craigslist does that, he manage a "fleet" of uber cars under same account, have different people drive for him, and he collects 40% from them.


No way a fleet owner with any brain cells is running on a 40% margin of uber rates. NO ONE would make brake even money.


----------



## JD Bishop

I work for Social Security and drive for UBER when I'm not working. 

All income is required to be reported by law. 

The right to earn money in this country is reserved to US Citizens, Naturalized Citizens of the US, and Legal Aliens with an active Social Security Number. Check with your local Department of Homeland Security Office to see if you are eligible for a work VISA or other working allowance. 

Reminder to those allowed to work for UBER: all money you earn is taxable and you are required to pay taxes on what you earn. Reserve some of your funds for the quarterly/yearly 1040 that you must file, you really don't want to owe the IRS or Social Security. 

Happy driving.


----------



## merkurfan

JD Bishop said:


> I work for Social Security and drive for UBER when I'm not working.
> 
> All income is required to be reported by law.
> 
> The right to earn money in this country is reserved to US Citizens, Naturalized Citizens of the US, and Legal Aliens with an active Social Security Number. Check with your local Department of Homeland Security Office to see if you are eligible for a work VISA or other working allowance.
> 
> Reminder to those allowed to work for UBER: all money you earn is taxable and you are required to pay taxes on what you earn. Reserve some of your funds for the quarterly/yearly 1040 that you must file, you really don't want to owe the IRS or Social Security.
> 
> Happy driving.


he's funny... we don't earn money ubering.. we lose it.


----------



## Term

In


Uzcaliber said:


> All international students I know here in Minnesota can get SSN. How is it any different in NY ?


 CA it's the same as NY; immigrants with a STUDENT VISA (aka: international student) cannot obtain an SSN unless they are close to graduating and have a temporary work permit, which is SUPPOSED to be used for internship, so it must apply to your college major

*common misconception - international student mean ur a student that came from another country (could still have resident visa); rather than Immigrant status classified as student visa...


----------



## Oscar Levant

DucatiDan said:


> Über needs to be able to report your income to the IRS. They are deducting your income from their gross profits. They need a SSN from their Drivers..
> 
> Dan





Igor said:


> I am a student and I want work Uber driver. I have a car, insurances policy, driver licens. Which documents do I need also? And is it possible to work without SSN?


apply for an Tax ID ( EIN ) number from the IRS, and that will function as an SSN for tax purposes, and I believe that since the number looks just like an SSN, you can use it for Uber application as well, but you'll have to research this. Ask UBer if you can use a Tax ID number instead of an SSN.

Consult a tax accountant, to be sure about this, but when I do my taxes as an independent contractor, the line where I put my SSN, also suggests I can put the Tax ID there instead, if I had one.


----------



## SECOTIME

In Florida Spanish is a 1st language and English is optional


----------



## SafeT

Look, it doesn't matter. Anyone who can't speak English is going to get bad Uber star ratings and be Uber banned within a month or two. Uber riders don't like non-English or bad-English drivers. That is one thing I hear over and over from the riders.


----------



## Digits

If you wanna work illegally in this country,there are better options than uber for you,like outside home depot,landscaping,picking grapes,peeling potatoes for mom n pop fast food joints,etc etc.There are more openings in those sectors than you can imagine,however it's not a very smart idea to work under the table by dancing naked on the table,which will increase the chances of getting caught.Even if you get on with uber through crooked means,how long would you go without getting caught.Are you studying 'the art of firepit diving'? What if you get in a collision or brush with a situation that calls for court appearance? So,No.you cannot and should not even think about doing uber without proper documents.


----------



## Brown

Hello, i would like to know if possible to become a drive UBER using ITIN>> no SSN.?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Brown said:


> Hello, i would like to know if possible to become a drive UBER using ITIN>> no SSN.?


Yes (but I don't know if you would need a valid work visa or not).
You would use your ITIN to file your taxes.
Another problem you may run into is that you may not be able to pass Uber's standard background check. If there's any way you can get to a local Uber office, they should be able to walk you through the process.


----------



## rembrandt

Why don't you apply directly to Uber ? Uber will let you know whatever they need in orde to approve you as a driver.


----------



## uberparadise

Jus


Brown said:


> Hello, i would like to know if possible to become a drive UBER using ITIN>> no SSN.?


. Just put down any random 9 digit numbers. Uber is so confused most of the time u will be good to go!!!!


----------



## UberBastid

Igor said:


> I can't get SSN wright now because I am a student. American's low doesn't permit to have SSN international studants. But I need to pay for my aducation. In New York it's too expensive. But thank you for your advice I'll decide by myself what to do.


Go home


----------



## unPat

Igor said:


> I am a student and I want work Uber driver. I have a car, insurances policy, driver licens. Which documents do I need also? And is it possible to work without SSN?


Hey why don't you go back to your country ? But if you don't feel like going back you can always apply for a ITIN with IRS. It's totally legal and provided by law. 
But make sure you don't work the surge and ruin it for the American citizen drivers.


----------



## SuzeCB

KMANDERSON said:


> How did you get all that without ss#


He's here on a student visa, and isn't allowed to earn any money in the U.S. The instant he does, his visa becomes null and void, and he becomes an illegal alien.


----------



## SuzeCB

merkurfan said:


> No way a fleet owner with any brain cells is running on a 40% margin of uber rates. NO ONE would make brake even money.


Unless they're also a traditional taxi stand as well....


----------



## Ubergirlzz

I was just thinking... if all the foreigners here illegally were to leave, how many Uber jobs that would leave open for US citizens? Don't hate on me, just a question. Supply/demand. Might increase our income if not for so many antz.


----------



## tohunt4me

Igor said:


> But if I will sign up an account on another person who has SSN. For example can I take your car and drive and money will be received on your account?


You going to leave your buddy stuck with the tax bill huh ?


----------



## Ubergirlzz

tohunt4me said:


> You going to leave your buddy stuck with the tax bill huh ?


LOL! What a swell dude.


----------



## unPat

I


Ubergirlzz said:


> I was just thinking... if all the foreigners here illegally were to leave, how many Uber jobs that would leave open for US citizens? Don't hate on me, just a question. Supply/demand. Might increase our income if not for so many antz.


If the Mexicans were to leave would you do landscaping jobs ? Or pick up strawberries for $8 an hour. But if they leave the the same jobs would pay more ?


----------



## BurgerTiime

If you're asking us how to do fraud, just ask the CEO of a Uber.








Serial Fraudster


----------



## Ubergirlzz

unPat said:


> I
> 
> If the Mexicans were to leave would you do landscaping jobs ? Or pick up strawberries for $8 an hour. But if they leave the the same jobs would pay more ?


That's always the argument.... it's old and tired.


----------



## tohunt4me

unPat said:


> I
> 
> If the Mexicans were to leave would you do landscaping jobs ? Or pick up strawberries for $8 an hour. But if they leave the the same jobs would pay more ?


ROBOT LAWNMOWERS !


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Anythings possible with uber. No ssn? No problem. If you have a criminal background, no problem. Travis feels that even criminals deserve a second or third chance.


----------



## tohunt4me

Fugitives work for the carnival 
For cash.


----------



## unPat

Ubergirlzz said:


> That's always the argument.... it's old and tired.


It's not . What would you do pick strawberries during the day and drive uber at night ?


----------



## unPat

tohunt4me said:


> Fugitives work for the carnival
> For cash.


I read somewhere that some countries in Europe are testing free basic income for its people but we are too busy pointing fingers at each other and creating jobs by holding free market hostage with threat of reprisal.


----------



## SoCalRed

Buy an SSN problem solved.


----------



## UberBastid

SoCalRed said:


> Buy an SSN problem solved.


Common in San Diego. A sanctuary city.
Trump is going to put an end to that crap.

Buy a plane ticket home - problem solved.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberBastid said:


> Common in San Diego. A sanctuary city.
> Trump is going to put an end to that crap.
> 
> Buy a plane ticket home - problem solved.


You have to have a chipped ID card to board commercial air . you can always steal a twin engine and fly it below 300 feet to Columbia . . .
You even need I.D. to get on a Greyhound bus. And they bag search at the bus station.
This ain't the America you used to know . . .


----------



## SoCalRed

UberBastid said:


> Common in San Diego. A sanctuary city.
> Trump is going to put an end to that crap.
> 
> Buy a plane ticket home - problem solved.


Trump will solve all your problems. He will make Uber great again.


----------



## shiftydrake

SoCalRed said:


> Trump will solve all your problems. He will make Uber great again.


Please make Uber great again........I just spit out my coffee for laughing to hard


----------



## ChortlingCrison

UberBastid said:


> Common in San Diego. A sanctuary city.
> Trump is going to put an end to that crap.
> 
> Buy a plane ticket home - problem solved.


With what money?


----------



## Brown

uberparadise said:


> Jus
> . Just put down any random 9 digit numbers. Uber is so confused most of the time u will be good to go!!!!


Thanks ao much!!


----------



## Karen Stein

There are always folks who want to operate outside the rules everyone else follows.

We call such practices dishonest, deceptive, cheating, etc.

I'm not in the business of helping folks be crooks. You should be deported.


----------



## Jagent

Karen Stein said:


> There are always folks who want to operate outside the rules everyone else follows.
> 
> We call such practices dishonest, deceptive, cheating, etc.
> 
> I'm not in the business of helping folks be crooks. You should be deported.


Sounds kind of like how Uber operates. Just sayin....


----------



## sputer

Karen Stein said:


> There are always folks who want to operate outside the rules everyone else follows.
> 
> We call such practices dishonest, deceptive, cheating, etc.
> 
> I'm not in the business of helping folks be crooks. You should be deported.


Yes, you never crossed from one line to another line on the road, and u haven't over speeded while driving, never ever cheated at school at work, Never lied to anyone yet. I apologize you for his corrupt life, Sorry not everyone is as crystal clear as you.



Karen Stein said:


> There are always folks who want to operate outside the rules everyone else follows.
> 
> We call such practices dishonest, deceptive, cheating, etc.
> 
> I'm not in the business of helping folks be crooks. You should be deported.


Yes, you never crossed from one line to another line on the road, and u haven't over speeded while driving, never ever cheated at school at work, Never lied to anyone yet. I apologize to you for his corrupt life, Sorry not everyone is as crystal clear as you.


----------



## DriveLV

Since @sputer resurrected this thread that started 5 years ago, I might as well comment how ironic it is that the OP, Igor, was Ukrainian. Quite topical.

Just sayin


----------

